# Please pray for my Mom



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry for a special thread, but this is a special need from my poo friends.
My Mom has once again been the victim of a medication error. I have been on the phone for 2 days 1000 miles away trying to find out why she sounded so confused and was very nauseated and not eating.
I finally talked to the Head Nurse this morning and after reviewing several options I found out she was recieving a Sulfa drug for a bug bite on her neck that is draining now. This medication was ordered over the phone without a visit from a physician over this facility that has not seen her in over 3 weeks. He had not seen the bite, just ordered the medication based on verbal symptoms from the nurse.
I immediatly knew why she was so nauseated and vomiting . . . She is ALLERGIC to all Sulfa medication and this was somehow overlooked!! My brother is not medical and a very passive person, so I told him to take her by ambulance immediatly to the Emergency Room. He did that and the physician there said she was dehydrated to the point that her kidneys had stopped functioning. She is being admitted now for treatment.
Please pray for her recovery . . . I'm not sure how many more set backs she can endure. I am making plans now to drive to Georgia in a day or two. Hopefully my neice will be able to go with me as this is a very long drive that I don't want to make on my own, but I really NEED to see her right now.
Freddy and I are discussing the possibility of her coming to live with us as I am so dissatisfied with her care there. I think my brother is just worn out as this is her third hospital admission this year and he sounds very tired.
Praying for the Lords guidance for whats best for her at this point. I don't want to take her away from her home, but it seems like she can't get better for all the mistakes that are setting her back.
I'm very torn as she is established with physicians there and I don't know many here. Lord help me.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm praying for her and you. Hugs!!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

nanci,,before you drive all the way there,,see if you can find a good Doctor where you are and try to speak with him to explane things to him.and see if he has an opening in his office for your mom ok.,that is the first thing to do .and then go to your mom and bring her back to your home and you will be able to care for her properly ,and yes she will be in my prayers ok ..good luck and you will make the right choice ok


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lumpy . . . you are such a sweetheart! You brought tears to my eyes! I would not be going to bring my Mom back this time. I will be going just to be with her and see for myself how she is doing. I really need a Mommy "Fix" right now as I'm missing her terribly.
Donna . . . you are really my rock and I thank you so much.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

You and your mum are in my thoughts.

It is very good news that you discovered the negligence in time. Sure she will recover. She will be fine. Sure!!

Sending you hugs!:hug::hug:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry they have once again messed up. Sending tons of good wishes to your lovely mum and hope her recovery is soon going smoothly.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So Sorry for you Nanci, you sound so upset, lots of love and prayers for you and your lovely mum, good luck, and don't forget to look after yourself too.xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love and prayers for your Mom, you, Freddy. your brother and all your extended family.
Go and have your Mommy fix - this is very improtant. Prayers for the journey.
Keep talking your love out - this is not the time for secrets, or assuming that those you love know how much you love them - be very obvious. Don't let your brother feel guilty, none of this is his fault.
What to do will become clear - for what it is worth I think that if possible it would be wonderful for your Mom to be with you - if that is the right thing I just pray all the doors will open wide and it will be an easy and happy decision for all involved.
Bless you.
:hug:


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

You and your mum are in my thoughts and prayers. Lots of love. xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh no, that's shocking. Thoughts and hugs are beaming across to you from here xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Nanci , sorry to read this. Positive that you realised what was wrong. I hope your mom gets the treatments she needs and that your visit finds your mum well. Drive carefully, take care, your all in my thoughts xxxxx


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Sending you and your mum lots of love and a big hug. I think we all must know how it feels to need a 'mum fix' there's nothing quite like it x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hugs from us all and Maggie sends puppy kisses too! Praying that your Mom recovers and that she receives the proper care from now on. :hug:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nanci, I think that what your Mum needs is someone to watch out for her. Now that sounds like it's you, so if it's possible to have her come and live with you and Freddie, then do it. You will be happier and so will she, and YOU will KNOW that all her needs are being met. She may have a good relationship with her doctors there but it's not enough. She needs your knowledge and your watchful eye. Go and have your mommy fix....she probably wants and needs a daughter fix too. I can promise you this......when she is gone you will look back on these last few years with love and thankfulness that you were able to share this time together. Go get her. Blessings, prayers and big, big hugs to you all.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanci so sorry to hear about your mom. So sad! Sending lots of love and prayers to you, your mom and your family!:hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci, sorry to hear your mum has another hurdle to overcome. It's just not fair. She's come this far though and I'm sending positive thoughts your way. 

Thoughts and love as always to you, your mum and your family. 

Go and be with your mum. You need eachother. Xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It is so sad when she was making headway something like this has to knock you back, life can seem so unfair at times. Sending lots of love and prayers to you all, Take care x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All best wishes from here too, to you, your mum and to your whole family as you go through this.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your mother


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

My thoughts and best wishes are with you, your Mom and your family Nanci. I hope she recovers quickly from this set back.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Nanci, I am so sorry to just be reading this now, and so awfully sorry that they have dont this to your mum again! she and you are in my prayers. positive thoughts coming your way. may she make a speedy recovery...and may you find the guidance you need to make the decisions needed. 
Take care, and hugs from me, lady and cricket.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the thoughtful comments. That means so much to me!
I have been in close contact with my brother several times a day and he says her kidney function is a tiny bit better but not responding quite as quickly as the physicians have hoped for. The nausea is persisting as well and even tho she is on IV fluids her appetite is very poor and she is becomming a bit weaker and confused off and on.
I booked a flight today as I really need to see and be with her right now. I am leaving on Oct 10th and returning home on the 20th. So I will have 10 days with my Mom and will be able to see my 2 daughters and 7 grandchildren as well.
Freddy has arranged to work some overtime this next week before I leave so he can work 5 hr days while I am away and not have to leave our poos for long during the day. Isnt that sweet of him?? We LOVE our poos!! 
I feel much better now just knowing I will see her soon and prayers now that she does not deteriorate any further this next week.
Thank you all again so much!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so glad you get to go see your mom. I'm praying that every thing goes well.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry you and your family are going through this. I'm thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Knowing you are coming will give her a much needed boost. In the meantime lots of positive thinking coming your way.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Positive thoughts for your mums health and it's continued improvement while you're waiting to get there. Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous. I'm so glad you have definite plans.
Lots of loving prayers for your gorgeous Mum. I hope she is comfortable and happy.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The physicians dropped a bit of a bomb today. My Moms blood count is so low they are preparing her now for a transfusion. She had bloodwork done 2 weeks ago and it was fine so (any nurse on here will probably agree) now when they get her blood count back up they are going to do an upper and lower GI look. I personally think after she was given the Sulfa (her antacid was also dropped at this time by mistake) it irritated her stomach so severly that I'm thinking she has a perforated ulcer thats causing a slow bleed. 
Best moment of the day is that my Brother handed her the phone and I got to talk to her for about 5 minutes. I felt like I was in heaven!!!! Choaking back tears as I only had a few minutes and didn't want to be unable to talk. 
She said "Honey . . . they are being so good to me here . . I feel spoiled"
Thats just exactly the person she is! Lemonaid from Lemons.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Nanci, I was going to say an oozing ulcer. So sorry. Happy you had a chance to talk to her. I'm sure she will will better with a few red cells replaced. Poor pet xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your mum is such a lady. Bless her.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is a star....so glad you were able to have a little chat. Keep you both going until you can get there. Keep fighting Nanci's mum.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ruth...her nausea is so much better and she was asking (almost begging) my brother for a hamburger!!! I told him that those RBC's begging for replacement!! So very sad . . . she is on liquids so not supposed to have anything else. I asked my Brother if he got her a burger and he said "Nanci . . . if I told you the answer to that I would have to kill you" Nuff said lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I'd be bringing her a truck load of hambergers! GOOD FOR HER!!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Mo . . . I would too if I were there . . . I'm pretty sure she got a burger!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Ruth...her nausea is so much better and she was asking (almost begging) my brother for a hamburger!!! I told him that those RBC's begging for replacement!! So very sad . . . she is on liquids so not supposed to have anything else. I asked my Brother if he got her a burger and he said "Nanci . . . if I told you the answer to that I would have to kill you" Nuff said lol


Steak, spinach and orange juice! STAT!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My brother said she told him yesterday she wanted to die as she was in her 8th day of severe nausea and they changed her nausea medication again which for the time being seems much better . . . . Now today she told him "Never mind what I said yesterday . . Nanci's coming" TEARS!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> My brother said she told him yesterday she wanted to die as she was in her 8th day of severe nausea and they changed her nausea medication again which for the time being seems much better . . . . Now today she told him "Never mind what I said yesterday . . Nanci's coming" TEARS!!!!


Aw she needs you and wants you!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ruth . . . with the domino effect going on my unspoken fear now is C diff. with all the antibiotics she has been given.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Ruth . . . with the domino effect going on my unspoken fear now is C diff. with all the antibiotics she has been given.


Yes Nanci, I can understand your concern about C. Diff. Has she had many antibiotics which have been given as broad spectrum or without sensitivity testing? Hopefully now, they are at a stage where she will not need any more antibiotics. It's important that they build her nutrition back up and maintain it while she recovers to increase her natural defences.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Extraordinary that your brother has kept his sense of humour and your mother has kept her classy manners through this difficult time. Knowing that you are almost on your way will give her a real boost too. She is so clearly loved and adored.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ruth . . . yes she has . . . without cultering. She is now on Levaquin and just finished Rocephin. Her blood cultures were negative, but she had been on the Sulfa for 6 days. Plus she is just on liquids right now and IV fluid. They may upgrade her tomorrow since the nausea has abbated. I'm thinking she will feel much better after receiving a blood transfusion as she was sure 2 quarts low!! Thank you for your comments. Wasen't someone else a nurse on the forum other than yourself and I??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Ruth . . . yes she has . . . without cultering. She is now on Levaquin and just finished Rocephin. Her blood cultures were negative, but she had been on the Sulfa for 6 days. Plus she is just on liquids right now and IV fluid. They may upgrade her tomorrow since the nausea has abbated. I'm thinking she will feel much better after receiving a blood transfusion as she was sure 2 quarts low!! Thank you for your comments. Wasen't someone else a nurse on the forum other than yourself and I??


Okay then it's all about pushing them to get the proper nutrition going to build her defences and also allow her gut flora to recover by not starting any new antibiotics if they can help it. 

I'm feeling positive for her Nanci, she's a tough cookie. That prolonged nausea was bound to send her barmey and make her feel like she wanted to die. You know how awful you feel just having an innocent tummy bug. The blood transfusion will help her. Are they making any effort in mobilising her etc? I don't want to add to your worries but I would myself be thinking about chest infection from bed rest. Teach her deep breathing exercises and encourage her to sit up and even do arm exercises. Just to get the blood flowing and the breathing deeper. 

Mairi is the other nurse. She's never on here anymore. Miss her


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Nanci, I am so pleased you got to speak to her and now she knows you will be there soon she has every reason to stay strong and feel happier, you guys are such a lovely supportive family to each other. lots of lovexxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ruth . . . she is not mobile at all right now. Thank you . . . I didn't think about that . . . I will ask my Brother to ask the nurses about starting some nebulizer or breathing treatments.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You' ve given her your visit to look forward to now....so glad she is feeling more positive. Roll on the 10th.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Deep breathing to get the air right down to those lung bases is really important to prevent consolidation of hospital acquired pneumonia. It's really important.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I talked with my brother about this today. She is scheduled for an Endoscopy tomorrow to rule out a microbleeder in her stomach. After 2 units of blood her hgb. is only 8.6 which is still low. I just learned they are targeting Monday for discharge as the Nursing Home will only hold her bed for 7 days. One roadblock after another!! I told my brother since THEY are the reason she is hospitalized they need to wave that rule in her case. He is very passive and forgiving and said he did not want to play the "Blame game".
I understand as they have ALL her assets tied up and it would be very difficult to swap her to another place now, but goodness . . . somethings gotta give!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They absolutely need to make an exception. Can you call them?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They absolutely need a kick up the pants! How can they have all her assets tied up and yet threaten to pass on her room? Surely if they have her money she is still paying for the room. Anyway, she is still ill. Disgusting.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope it gets sorted soon, get on the phone and kick ass Nanci if you feel you need to!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Nanci I hope the next few days fly by and then you can get there. Your brain is working overtime wondering what's wrong and what could be wrong, understandable I know . You'll both feel so much better when your there. It'll also give you a chance to speak to the hospital staff directly. The nursing home need to reconsider their position, she's obviously better off where she is at the moment and doesn't sound ready for discharge . I'm wishing for a positive visit for you, hug them all very very tightly mother, brother , daughters and grandchildren xxxx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanci..i really hope and pray every thing works out for you. but what i said in the start of this thread,about you bringing your mum hear to live with you still sounds like the best thing for you to do.please think about ,it .and like always you are both in my prayers ok love you both have faith ok


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My sister and I are talking about bringing Mom to Ohio for "Joint custody" lol She can have bedrooms at both houses and neither of us will feel to worn out with the level of care she may need. I will discuss all this when I visit to get a feel for if that would work. LOTS of things will have to fall into place. She really needs her knee surgery so she can be mobile with a walker. If she cannot walk it will be almost impossible. Lots of unknowns, but she will have 3 nurses here. myself, my neice and her daughter as well.
Its exciting and scary as hell!! My Brother is worn out and actually asked if we could take her for the duration. We will see!!!


----------

